# Age to start?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure about the age thing, but I have definitely seen 4 year olds skiing.

With that said, your biggest concern will be their safety regarding other snowboarders/skiers bombing down the slopes.

Get them fully protected. Helmet at the very least, but getting them padded protection will pay dividends when it comes to their confidence to keep on getting up from falls.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

7 is perfect, 4 may be young. However, the Burton easy rider boards help (chicklet/chopper). I'm not a big fan of Burton, but they have done a good job on their kids stuff.
My daughter started at 6, son started at 5.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Just to add, if you are riding with them, it takes a LOT of patience


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter and I started when she was 7...she's now 15 and can both ski and ride way beyond my abilities. I see 4 and 5 year olds riding and as young as 2 year olds on skis. Just get them helmets, have them drink lots of water, take breaks and its all about the fun. If their having fun...they are learning...if its fun they will want to do it more. Its a balancing act about being supportive and letting them do it on their own. And if they continue to like it in their teens...its a great leveraging tool for good grades, staying out of trouble and doing their work/chores. Most kids that stick with it, become self-confident, mature and responsible kids...so don't pamper them too much. 

My statement to my daughter when she crashes (which she did last week...ollied while blasting, 20 feet later...YARD SALE!...patrol tobagan time with the afternoon in first aid hut nursing a swollen knee)...."ooh that looks like that hurt....but its far from you heart...you're not going to die today....so you want some french fries?" And now at 15 yrs old, she goes..."dad buy me some fries...why are you hurt?...no I'm hungry...didn't you make your lunch?...dad...well get me an order too, I'm too old to stand in that long line"

Anyway its a great thing to do with your kids and later when you are riding with them, when they are in their 20 and 30's (have two older boys) they really begin to appreciate how fortunate they are to have dear old dad who can still ride with them....just make them buy the beer at lunch and have them drive you down the hill while taking a nap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 4 kids.
I started the first one snowboarding when he was 6, the second started when was 10 and the third when he was 6.
I would take the oldest till he learns how to board first then maybe think about the other.

I based it on how athletic the kids were, how much they listened, and there attitude to try new stuff when its hard.

I wouldn't waiste your money on a lift ticket for yourself most likely the kids will get cold or its to hard so plan on not staying along time. Like i said tho its all base on the kid my oldest was simple help him strap in on top and away he went no issues, the second one could npt strap in, could not stand up just fell over constantly and complained its to hard.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I started my boy this season, just after he turned 6. The ski school at Mammoth will teach kids as young as 3, but the snowboard school begins at 5 or 6. I think it depends on the maturity level and personality of your child. I started teaching my boy to skate around 3 yrs old, although that was alot easier to teach him. With snowboarding, there are a lot of different elements involved and the kid has to be able to focus and listen and follow instructions. My boy is a "young" 6, I knew there was no way he'd be able to pay attention long enough to learn anything at 5. I was worried about him eating shit and getting discouraged and just hating it, so I just kept my fingers crossed. I geared him up his first couple times, knee pads, wrist guards, I was going to get him some padded shorts, but decided he'd need to feel what it's like to fall on his bum and be able to get himself back up and keep going cause that's just par for the course. He ditched his knee pads a while ago, but I still make him wear the wrist guards.

His first day, I told him "dude, you're _going_ to fall, everyone falls, and sometimes it's going to hurt. if it hurts and you wanna cry, that's okay, but after you cry, you need to get back up and keep going." He's been shredding it up ever since.

Does your mountain offer lesson/babysitting packages? You could let the little one try it out and if he doesn't like it, then he can sit out. He may want to do it more after seeing your older one ride, younger siblings usually always want to do what they see the older ones doing. Our kids surprise us all the time, our natural parental instincts are to protect and nurture, but kids just wanna get out there and have fun. 

I think it's great you're starting them early! If you can afford it, keep them in lessons as long as possible, the consistent instruction will help them progress at a rapid rate. They'll probably be spinning 360s around you in no time!!!


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Great advice! I've got a couple kids (9 and 2) and was also wondering this very same thing  Managed to get the 9yo a cheap board and will finish outfitting him next week. I'd like to get him at least started on the hill this year. My daughter though is a totally dif. story. She's on the small side for her age BUT she's got incredible balance, dexterity and is afraid of NOTHING lol I've had to stop her from trying to jump off the dining room table so many times now! As soon as I can get gear that'll fit she's going to try it out


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

*Awesome response everyone!*

Thanks for everyone's feedback and I hope to read more tips and advice for this!

I'll definitely be getting the 7 year old into it - maybe I can convince the 4 year old to content himself with skiing first...or maybe just a very short lesson to gauge his moxie...

I'm still learning myself - I have a very seasoned co-worker helping me along (who is also very patient...)
The learning vids from Snow Wolf on Youtube were helpful.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

entropyray said:


> Thanks for everyone's feedback and I hope to read more tips and advice for this!
> 
> I'll definitely be getting the 7 year old into it - maybe I can convince the 4 year old to content himself with skiing first...or maybe just a very short lesson to gauge his moxie...
> 
> ...


imo skiing was easier for the really young children to learn b/c of the snowplow. It's MUCH easier to adjust your speed and b/c both feet are independent still it's not as foreign. However with the new board tech out there from Burton(chopper/chicklet) and K2(Lil Kandi/Mini Turbo) that adds a very noticeable bevel across the width of the board all the way down the sides it will make it nearly as easy for them to learn to board now days! Burton also makes this thing called a *Riglet*. It's like a retractable leash that goes onto the little one's board!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Personally, I think it would be best if you wait until your kid are 8 or 9. Often times I have taugh 6 and 7 year olds to try and snowboard and it hasn't really been a fun experience for them because all they want to do is go straight, and have no board control at all. Very rarely have I encountered a 7 year old who is strong enough to be successful at controlling their sideslip. If you are ok with being on the slop and guiding the child down the hill, then I say put the kid in the lesson, if not, then let the children gain some motor skills and strength by having them ski.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Kids*

I've taught kids as young as 6. What determines success is more desire than anything else. They have to want it badly. If they do, no problem. Keep them on really basic stuff and they're fine.

That said, skiing is an easier start. Once they can ski pretty well, they can change as soon as they want.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Started mine at 4 and he struggled with it esp with staying focused. But he did learn how to ride. I had him do 1hr lessons once every 2 weeks and at the end of the season he was linking turns on the beginner hill. But seriously after an hour on the hill he was ready to do something else.


----------

